# Pocket Torch Advice Needed....



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I know a few of you collect torches so I figured you could help me out here. I have a Maglight Solitaire that I bought maybe 5 years ago that I use in my keyring. The nylon cord that was inserted in the keyring just broke and I think it's time to buy a new one.

So what I was looking for was this: a similar size torch, brighter (honestly I think the Maglight is rubbish, especially because there's an area of shadow right in the middle of the beam because of the way the lens works), good cost/quality ratio AND (this is important) the option to remove it easily from the keyring loop by some sort of clip insert or something.

I took a look at Amazon and there are so many I honestly don't know what to choose... So, any suggestions?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, just ordered this (the black one):










It's wider but shorter than the Mag and it should be a lot more powerful... :focus:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

LED Lenser are great renato - I should know, I;ve got 3  I've not seen the one you've got before, but i have the P3 and that's a brilliant little torch


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

I love Led Lenser too, have the P7, its a great torch.

For the best torch to replace a Maglite solitaire, I would get the Fenix LD01, very bright and uses a single AAA battery like the solitaire.

http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/led_torches/fenix_ld01.html


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sparrow said:


> LED Lenser are great renato - I should know, I;ve got 3  I've not seen the one you've got before, but i have the P3 and that's a brilliant little torch


I hesitated between the V2 (or the other smaller models) and the P2 or the K3 but I figured they are a bit too big to carry around in a key-chain. Plus, and if the numbers are correct, the V2 has a bit less range but it's brighter than the other two. I seriously doubt a thing this small can put out 20 lum but we'll see...



Zimmer said:


> I love Led Lenser too, have the P7, its a great torch.
> 
> For the best torch to replace a Maglite solitaire, I would get the Fenix LD01, very bright and uses a single AAA battery like the solitaire.
> 
> http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/led_torches/fenix_ld01.html


I was REALLY temped to order a P7 too. I have a crappy Duracell torch in my car and just the other day I had to replace a headlamp on the right side of the car (really narrow space, with the battery and a lot of other crap in the way) and it's so dim that I almost could get by without it. I though "If I ever get stuck in some country road with a flat or something, I'm going to be pretty screwed with this lamp...".

I did a bit of research before ordering the V2 but there's so many stuff on the internet I steered way clear from it... I figured this could easily turn in an expensive hobby just like watches and I already have too many money-sucking habits as it is. Still, it's nice to know about Fenix, I did find a couple of references about them.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe I need to update Renato?


















Can't get the carbide so easily nowadays :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Maybe I need to update Renato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I have a few Kerosene lamps around here somewhere and I had an olive oil lamp also... still, they are just a tinny little bit too big for my keychain


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this when Tall Tim, Gary and myself do a Crocodile Dundee


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*An olive oil lamp* ! Well, I've never seen one of those - would it not be a bit smelly when you burn't it - and I thought olive oil has a low flash point - what kind of light would one have given?

fftopic2: but interesting just the same! Makes sense if you live in an olive growing region and you can use the residue of the first pressings down to when the oil is really not good for culinary use :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> *An olive oil lamp* ! Well, I've never seen one of those - would it not be a bit smelly when you burn't it - and I thought olive oil has a low flash point - what kind of light would one have given?


I honestly don't know Mel but I think you're right on both guesses. I never used it, it was something I brought from some of my father's older relatives home, they live on the north of Portugal in a little village. It was a brass thing kind of like Aladino's lamp just lying there forgotten and I though no one would notice it's absence (yeap, I nicked it  ). Never heard from that side of the family again, I hope no one had to go downstairs in the dark and broke his/her neck 

Anyway, I have no idea what kind of olive oil it uses but I'm guessing it's not the kind of stuff you put in your food. It's probably the stronger and more acidic one you get in the beginning of the process of making the oil.

After moving a couple of times, I have no idea where I have it. Probably in some box in someone's garage (I can proudly say I have stuff all over Porto  )


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it arrived today... I'm blown away! Totally amazing and absolutely overkill for my needs! This tinny, tinny thing puts to shame every single torch I haver owned, including a big one that feeds on 3 D batteries. Amazing what these guys can now do with a tinny led and a well designed prism....

No need for the k3 now also, this thing will be my main torch anywhere and for any job.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Glad to hear that Kutusov is enjoying his new torch.

7dayshop.com are selling the Led Lenser V2 for Â£8.19 shipped (to UK). They are also doing the V9 for Â£7.99 shipped (to UK) which is very nearly half price. I think the V9 is quite a bit smaller than the V2 - both 15 lumens. I've bought several times from 7dayshop.com and can recommend.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GaryH said:


> Glad to hear that Kutusov is enjoying his new torch.
> 
> 7dayshop.com are selling the Led Lenser V2 for Â£8.19 shipped (to UK). They are also doing the V9 for Â£7.99 shipped (to UK) which is very nearly half price. I think the V9 is quite a bit smaller than the V2 - both 15 lumens. I've bought several times from 7dayshop.com and can recommend.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, I got mine from Trolleymaster over at the bay for US$20 shipped to Portugal and batteries included (I think they all have it regardless of the seller).

Acording to the the Led Lenser website, the V9 is much smaller (and should fit a keyring just fine, although the V2 is fine also, much shorter but a bit wider than the Solitaire). But the V2 is 20 lumen wich, like I said, is totally overkill to what I was expecting. Very happy that it is though as I now have a multi-purpose torch only 16 mm long and with a looong range.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

GaryH said:


> Glad to hear that Kutusov is enjoying his new torch.
> 
> 7dayshop.com are selling the Led Lenser V2 for Â£8.19 shipped (to UK). They are also doing the V9 for Â£7.99 shipped (to UK) which is very nearly half price. I think the V9 is quite a bit smaller than the V2 - both 15 lumens. I've bought several times from 7dayshop.com and can recommend.
> 
> ...


Just seen Maplins are doing the V9 for Â£9.99 so 7dayshop's Â£14.99 RRP may be bit high. Nice torch for Â£7.99 though.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I was the same when i got the P14, blew me away! I've got a P3 which has 13 lumens, but is still super impressive - I'm tempted by a v2, that's a lot of lumens in one little pack! :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sparrow said:


> I was the same when i got the P14, blew me away! I've got a P3 which has 13 lumens, but is still super impressive - I'm tempted by a v2, that's a lot of lumens in one little pack! :man_in_love:


It's crazy! What impressed me even more was the range and how it keeps a concentrated beam over distance. I tried it yesterday in an open field and it's better than a big conventional torch.


----------

